# one more photo



## The Mayor (Aug 20, 2009)

one more photo


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice looking setup.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Very nice boat,but what in the world is the tower for? Looks like a good way to go swimming.


----------



## The Mayor (Aug 20, 2009)

hahaha.......mullet.......I had a chance to get the tower cheap, really cheap so I gotit and cut 16 inches off to be able to ease along and spot mullet and put the guy on the deck onm.


----------



## catchin em (Mar 10, 2011)

Any pics with the lights on ?


----------



## OutdoorSwagger (Jun 15, 2013)

Mayor, did you make the brackets for your LED's. I also have 50w LEDs but the brackets that came with them are extremely cheap. Was looking to upgrade but wasnt sure if you have a secret. Love the boat by the way...I will post some photos of my boat here soon. 

Thanks

OutdoorSwagger


----------



## The Mayor (Aug 20, 2009)

yes, I made the brackets.......they are 1 1/2 in by 1/4 in stainless flat bar.....the ones that came with the lights woulda never made it for very long. Also my bracket mounting bolts were very short and I spacered mine out to allow for up and down adjustment so I needed longer ones. Those bolts are 6mm and to get them in stainless you will have to go see the "Bolt lady" in the green block building behind Oscars Restaurant on Mobile Highway in Brownsville.....shes only one that has them


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Sweet looking set up


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

The Mayor said:


> hahaha.......mullet.......I had a chance to get the tower cheap, really cheap so I gotit and cut 16 inches off to be able to ease along and spot mullet and put the guy on the deck onm.


gottcha. I have a hard time standing on my deck on the front of my boat, guarantee you I will never be up in tower on a boat. :thumbsup:
The lights look great,have you had a chance to try them out yet? If so how do they do?


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

The Mayor said:


> hahaha.......mullet.......I had a chance to get the tower cheap, really cheap so I gotit and cut 16 inches off to be able to ease along and spot mullet and put the guy on the deck onm.


 Nice set up, my neighbor has a boat with the rear seat raised about 2 feet which gives him the upper hand seeing the mullet and puts the guy throwing the net right on the fish, works great !!!


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

The Mayor looks like you are getting ready to put some fish in the baot:yes: Nice setup Mayor, next picture should be "Gone Fishing" :thumbup:


----------

